# first trip



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

First trip, well guys our first trip is planned for the first week of november, and i cant wait a day does not go by that I'm not thinking about it, after reading the post I hope I dont piss anyone off. I've made a conact in the ashley area and he is going to have the spots lined up. it should be fun, I here the water levels are down so I guess it is going to be a bit tough. I've got a bunch of suggestions on the site and have gave them all alot of thought. I've beem running the dogs, and praying fuel prices drop. I can't wait to meet some locals and spend some maoney in your state.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome. August is the touchiest time of year as everyone has bird fever and leaves them jumpy. 

There are larger bodies of water down there so it won't be a desert, but don't expect to say many small wetlands. This isn't any different than the trends since they were recorded, we're just going to have to rough it for some years.

I can admire your patience taking your first trip that late in the year. It's a gamble but it can be worth it. That was the time last year.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Welcome. August is the touchiest time of year as everyone has bird fever and leaves them jumpy.


For the life of me I don't know where you see that!! :lol:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Bill where are you driving from? And you will never piss anyone off in ND if you respect the people and the land.


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

We are driving from north eastern pa, MApquest tells me about 1500 miles- has it been this dry in the past? With better than average rains of september wil the average slough fill up? It would seem to me that with th dry year the birds will be bunched up a bit more, I guess that means the hunters will be bunched up as well. A poor year for you guys is a block buster year for me - I'm more excited to hunt the new areas and explore the land, everyone gets wrapped up in bag limits, granted its a blast to shoot limits everday, but I enjoy everthing else as well. any suggestion on field blind I have two field fowler blinds now but I need to expand?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

If you are looking for a new blind the GHG ground force blind just came out. I havent used but it looks like a great blind. It's kind of like the avery finisher but it folds up and has straps for your back.

Ridge


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The field blind industry is looking a lot more like the baseball card industry nowadays. Every year they come out with more new models with an added feature or two and a razzle dazzle marketing campaign. If you like the Field Fowler blinds then you'll like anything made from the big companies.

We will have to see a lot of rain in Sept. to make a difference. Any rain that does come gets soaked up right away. We put on 300 miles scouting on Saturday, pretty rough.

Take a look at the article on duck tips, good info to know:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris I have read that article several times it is very good. When we scout towards the evenings I'm guessing the birds will be in the transition sloughs or feeding in the fields, I don't want to make the first time mistake of not properly determining the transition slough vs a roosting pond, my expierience would tell me the birds would move to the roost just before nightfall, is this correct? Thanks for the input, as far as the blinds I guess I will head to the store and try them out, I am on the bigger side 6.3 275, so yes I do like the bigger blinds.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Large roosts are generally open deep water or expansive isolated wetlands. All sloughs will roost some birds. Use you ears at dusk and just after dark to make the determination.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I saw some layout blinds on eBay, I don't know how good they are but the price is right. :beer: If anyone has tried one of these please post. I know that you usually get what you pay for but every once and a while you get lucky. :thumb:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

A buddy of mine just bought a brand new avery finisher blind on Ebay for $129. Box had never been open. You can get some great deals but you have to be careful I think some people just get caught up in the bidding and end up paying more than they could have gotten it some place elese cheaper.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Bill, you should look at the Avery Migrator. It's great for bigger people and should have all the features you need. I've gotten a couple of blinds over the years from a company in Missouri that has good prices and service - www.rogerssportinggoods.com - and they'll ship almost anywhere for $10. Last time I checked, they had the Migrator for under $200.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Good luck on your first trip. We have been traveliing to the Duck Mecca from MN for several years. A tip from a fellow NR-talk to land owners, even if land is not posted, they are usually happy to point out good areas to hunt. Scouting is essential and probably 80% of the fun. Bring a field blind, we would be lost without our Final Approach blinds, most local residents (and ourselve either) don't want the ducks "blown off" the water (if there is any this year). PICK UP YOUR EMPTY SHELLS! We have never had a negative experience hunting in NODAK, the people are always welcoming and I was surprised (1st time on this site) to see "issues." We have started our countdown, see you in October! :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Itchy You gave very good advice when you said to pick up the empty hulls. They are very unsightly and leaving them in the field or slough will make the land owner mad. I have also seen them get stuck in a drill(planting equipment). Think that makes a farmer mad when he makes a few rounds with the seed not going in the ground correctly? Good job


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great call, OH. One thing we have done is just put a 5 gallon bucket in the trailer and we have that to walk around and pick up all the empties. I cannot imagine anyone not picking up their empties and other garbage after being allowed to hunt someone elses property!! Seems like the least you could do.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

And with the way djleye shoots that is a lot of empties. I heard FH was going to add an additional bucket to the trailer just for djleye!!!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

We have a guy like that, too. He usually ends up wearing the spoonbill necklace!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Ron the Con, At least I am on the trips because I can get up in the morning. What is the excuse this time when you're late?????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> Hey Ron the Con, At least I am on the trips because I can get up in the morning. What is the excuse this time when you're late?????


Oh-Oh....someone will bring out the con picture. :justanangel:


----------

